# Very Low Mileage TT for sale



## greengrass (Dec 29, 2007)

*Car for Sale in Ireland *

The following is an actual advertisement in an Irish Newspaper..!

2005 Blue Audi TTR
Only 15 miles 
Only first gear and reverse used 
Never driven hard 
Original tyres 
Original brakes 
Original fuel and oil 
Only 1 driver Owner 
Wishing to sell due to employment lay-off 
Please see photo below .

Wait for it....

this is good....... (to be sure, to be sure)


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

What a dumbass - he didn't put how much he wanted


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Just remember guys if it is over 5 years old it will still need the cambelt/water pump changing


----------



## lloydie999 (Dec 15, 2007)

im damn sure i would have tried to get it into second just so i could hear the turbo kick in


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

IÂ´m sure the original advert was for a beetle or a 2cv or something, still funny though!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I'd like to see audi breakdown get to that coil pack


----------

